# vibrato in brass



## oistrach13

I just got the tchaikowsky symphonies (4, 5, 6) two days ago.

the orchestra is the Leningrad Philharmonic (my favourite orchestra, the beauty of the wiener, the strenth and precision of the berliner, but not quite as polished due to inferior instruments)

the conductor is mravinsky (again, my favourite)

the thing many people commented upon in reviews was the russian brass.

while I noticed the unique timber (and loved it) almost immediately,

the thing I only noticed till yesterday, which sparked alot of comments in reviews, was the vibrato, in a climactic moment, the trombone is blaring out at full timber, with alot of VIBRATO.

while some complain that the brass doesn't sound as "rock-solid" and that it sounds a little shaky, I LOVED IT, I ADORED IT!

while I admit, it might not be appropriate in playing bach or haydn, with tchaikowsky, I felt that everything clicked, it was right, I was home :mellow:


----------



## Nox

...I don't know anything about it...but if it sounds good...and if it's appropriate (to the music)...I think it's great!...


----------



## oistrach13

perhaps I should put a sample of the trombone (at least I think its a trombone :lol: )

5 seconds out of 40 minutes aren't a breach of copyright, are they?


----------



## Daniel

They are. Sorry if i am hard in this point. But I don't want anything unauthorized in here.


----------



## oistrach13

ach, never mind


----------

